# Grieg’s Piano Concerto - My Favorite Classical - By Vitaliy Katsenelson



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/griegs-piano-concerto/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/griegs-piano-concerto/


I've heard better.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Never a great favourite. Grieg seems to waver between extremely intense and angry (quartets and concertos) and overly saccharine in his piano pieces and suites. Whenever he tries the middle-ground (which is rare) it feels insincere.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

We have another thread on this concerto started on August 27:

http://www.talkclassical.com/51289-grieg-piano-concerto.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> We have another thread on this concerto started on August 27:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/51289-grieg-piano-concerto.html


I get the impression OP only promoting his/ her choice .


----------

